# More info on BFD pro midi interface issues?



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

First, let me say (as if you can stop me), I have found REW and the info here and on the avsforums to be absolutely awesome. I just finished successfully equalizing my sub with REW and a BFD pro.

However, like a couple folks in this thread, I had no luck getting REW to transfer the filter settings to the BFD via a USB-midi interface. I am pretty sure I had everything set up properly (having been through the bfd and rew guides and this forum and the bfd manual), but when trying to send 12 filters for a channel, all I end up with was 11 filters with no change and one filter with some random changes that had nothing to do with any of the 12 original filters I created. I entered the filters manually.

From what I've been able to gleen from the net, this issue seems uncommon. As easy as it is to manually enter the filters, this is a trivial matter, and does nothing to detract from the superb REW/BFD experience. But, of course, my inquiring mind wants to know. I am running an intel laptop on AC power and Windows XP (service pack 2) with an M-Audio Midisport UNO usb-midi interface. I have never used such an interface before, but the drivers appeared to load fine, my laptop recognized it, communication seemed to take place with the BFD, and i even went so far as to manually enable the midi and store functions just before sending the filters. Has anyone got any more thoughts/info on this issue?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, seems to be something with the newer 1124P's, which I assume yours is.

John has modified the new version of REW (threatened to be released soon ) and maybe the changes to the MIDI interface that he has incorporated will help.

As you say - entering them by hand never hurt anyone. I've never used the midi myself....

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There is definitely a problem somewhere with the newer 1124p's. My older 1124 works fine, but it's 5 years old. We connected a newer one (out of the box) at Wayne's this weekend and it wouldn't work with MIDI. Flashing IN/OUT and STORE buttons after attempting to load it and it took none of the filters. I'm with brucek and hoping JohnM will be able to figure it out as it does save a few minutes of manually inputting the filters.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a BFD 1124p, REW and am about to order an Edirol Um1EX. Is there any way to tell if my BFD is gonna work with the Edirol MIDI cable? Are all the uniots that have had trouble from a particular batch?? What serial numbers are on the affected units??

I dont wanna spend $100 on the Edirol to find out it doesn't work.

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As best we can figure... this effects all recently released BFD's, but we haven't verified serial numbers. We are hopeful that we will eventually be able to get REW to work with the newer versions of the BFD.


----------

